# Sightless Latex appliance



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

this one frogqueen? - https://www.paintandpowderstore.com/proddetail.php?prod=MM-1160&cat=4


it looks really cool,

latex appliances vary in quality but i figure this would be easy to wear
applying them isn't excessively hard, but if you've never done it before it can be tricky.

if you do get it, get extra adhesive stuff and practice putting it on to see what works for you, or who ever is wearing it.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry Dogman, I almost lost my own thread/ question. 
Yes. Those that is the appliance I speak of : Thanks for your reply. 








I cannot give the model credit, I do not know who it is.

Extra adhesive stuff. What do you recommend for something like this. Spirit Gum, or
surgical adhesive? Also I am sure that you would recommend some latex to blend?
I can't tell in the pics, if this appliance comes on a partical eye mask type thing. In one photo it looks as if it is on a clear masqurade (sp) type mask. But in this pic it doesn't look like it.
Yes, I do see that it might take some practice.
Anybody else had any experience with this type of appliance?


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

That is super freaky, love it.

But yeah latex appliances are nothing to fear. I'd never used them before so when a friend of mine bought a bottle of liquid latex a couple weeks ago we practiced for the first time.

It was a fri night and we were having a few beers but it turned out well! Like dogman said, just practice putting it on, and you'll soon understand how it works.

Practice on your hand or something first.

And as for extra stuff, spirit gum yeah. One of the easiest and cheapest tricks is kitchen paper towels to add texture and look like skin, small bit of that, brushed over with liqud latex and it's skin-like, with the added bonus of being able to tear it to make wounds.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

i like spirit gum over liquid latex because the latex can attach to the fine hairs on the face and it will hurt to take it off. with spirit gum just be sure to have the remover on hand.

for application, do what the instructions say and dab the spirit gum with a sponge or your finger till it gets tacky, it adheres best that way. you might want to look into a stronger adhesive if the piece will be in an area with a lot of movement

as for the particle eye mask or clear eye holes i have no idea, you should ask the retailer about that. i would figure that the mask underneath would be a black see through material to make the missing eye effect... but like anyone could very well be wrong 

looks like a great piece though


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

definitely need to wait until the spirit gum is very tacky... be patient and it will hold nicely. We just happened to order two or three pairs of this appliance. They have the scrim mesh so you can see nicely. Of course, under bright lights the effect shows a bit. The "flesh" around the holes is very basic and plain, you'll have to spice it up a bit with "blood" and make up to blend the color of the very pink prop skin and whatever your skin tones are. We thought we'd try and dress a couple of actors the same and have them wear these so that people would think the same person was popping up in unlikely places. Maybe add some good fake eyeballs that they could hold in their hands and "look around" with. HA! Anyway, if you look closely at the pic of the woman, you'll see there is excess "skin" around the nose and between the eyes. I think they'll work better on a bigger face, but I would think can be made to blend nicely. If you have some liquid latex around, you can trim the skin on these to fit you better, the put the skin on foil and add a nicely feathered. I say... Get the things, and try them out. They are cheap so if you don't like the effect you're only out a few bucks.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks dogman, OMGDan and ahwahneeliz I do appreciate your replies and advice. It is very helpful and encouraging. I know these things need to be "played" with a few times before actually getting it right....but you guys make it seem like once you get it ......its 
not that difficult. Like with most anything. Practice and the right supplies. 
Going to look for the appliance in Daytona this weekend. But I am pretty sure I am going to have to order it on line.
I am all about trying it and your right, ahwahneeliz,  they are cheap enough. 
Ha! Ha! I like it, using the eyeballs to look around for you ! 
The more I hear about your haunt, the more I look forward to your pics and vids.thanks all. !


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

The Reel FX brand version is much nicer. It is called Socket To Me.

I took the black material they make the costume robes from and put several runs in a small piece and glued it to where the eye is so you can see out, but they cant see in.

For around $14, it is very very good, nice detail too.


----------

